# Bug with DualScreen



## Pi3rrot (Jan 12, 2011)

I all !

I'm just a Newbie on FreeBSD, and i have setup the 8.1RELEASE AMD64 on my computer.
It works fine, but the only problem is with my dual Screen.

I have a old NVIDIA graphic card (6200gt AGPx8 256Mb) but it work fine.

The bug is when my mouse cross a screen to go on the second. It can works fine durong one day, and in a crossover time(mouse to screen1=>2), the system crash.

This bug is randomly, it can bug at anytime... (suspense ! =) )

So on IRC, people say that i must upgrade to FreeBSD8.2RC1 and compile my own kernel.

Now it's made, but with this configuration, i have already the same bug after many hours of use.

If anyone have an idea/solution...

Thanks for all and sorry for my bad english. ï¿½e


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2011)

Since you're using a dual screen setup you're most likely using the binary NVidia driver (x11/nvidia-driver). This driver is written and supported by NVidia. You're therefor more likely to get help on the NVidia support forums.

nV News Forums; NVIDIA FreeBSD

Also make sure you're using the latest driver version for your card. The stable version numbers can also be found on the nvnews forum.


----------



## Pi3rrot (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for your Answer.

I will post again my bug in this forum.

I'm Using the x11/nvidia-driver from the ports, and Xinerama is on.

I've checked my version driver and it was the 195.xxx, so I have removed it and set up the lastest by the port... now it's the version 256.53.

Maybe it could be work better with the latest version! ï¿½e


----------



## roddierod (Jan 13, 2011)

If I recall correctly, there was a bug in the older nvidia driver relating to dual screens, as I had a dual screen set back then around the (195 driver time).

If you not using it try x11/nvidia-settings, it makes setting up dual screen with the nivida driver beyond simple.


----------



## Pi3rrot (Jan 14, 2011)

I have setup x11/nvidia-settings after configuring my xorg.conf manually x(

But there is more 24 hours that FreeBSD doesn't freeze anymore.
Let's rock ï¿½e

But I prefer to wait some time before setting the post as resolved, to be sure, there is no more bug.


----------

